# John Kerry's recent comments on our military



## brogers (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuMWiQ6r2o&eurl=


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

He tried to say it was a joke.

What a load of shit.  I hope he chokes on Hillary's cock.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

He's a great man.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2006)

"Being almost wholly composed of dullards and intellectual sluggards, [the military] is a painful hell for anyone with an IQ over 80. Be a beachcomber, a Parisian wino, an Italian pimp, or a Danish pervert; but stay away from the Armed Forces. It is a catch-all for people who regard every tommorrow as a hammer swinging at the head of a man, and whose outstanding trait is a fearful mistrust of everythign out of the ordianry."  HST

"Ditto..." ManicLion


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2006)

It sure as hell sent a message to Kenwood.....hello Kenwood, if you can hear me! Go to school or get sent to Iraq.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2006)

Exactly why he lost to Bush.  THis is just going to loose him more respect and give him less of a chance in 08. Our military deserves the utmost respect and you will never see him give any.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Exactly why he lost to Bush.  THis is just going to loose him more respect and give him less of a chance in 08. Our military deserves the utmost respect and you will never see him give any.



I think he is a great statesman and human being.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I think he is a great statesman and human being.


And you also think that you can find food in the toilet.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

I heard people talking shit about Kerry today in the gym. Someone about the soldiers. I guess this is what they were talking about.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Exactly why he lost to Bush. THis is just going to loose him more respect and give him less of a* chance in 08*. Our military deserves the utmost respect and you will never see him give any.


Not again, I doubt he'll get anywhere.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 31, 2006)

John Who?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> John Who?


You may have seen him:


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You may have seen him:


Old but still fuggin hilarious ...  ... I liked the one where they morphed from Kerry to Herman


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Old but still fuggin hilarious ...  ... I liked the one where they morphed from Kerry to Herman


----------



## goandykid (Oct 31, 2006)

He was trying to say if you get a poor education you'll end up in Iraq ( talking about GWB fucking stuff up, not the soldiers)

Sorry, hadto play Devil's advocate. Bad break for the Dem's too, coming right before November elections


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Our military deserves the utmost respect and you will never see him give any.



You make me laugh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

He meant what he said, but it was true.  Without any sort of stats, I would imagine most of the people in the militart are there as a last resort, but honestly, they probably come out smarter than they went in.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Without any sort of stats, I would imagine most of the people in the militart are there as a last resort, but honestly, they probably come out smarter than they went in.



Alot of these people, if there as a last resort are better off. If they don't join the military, they usually end up on the street or in a very low paying job. Yeah, the military may be a dangerous place to be, but the pay and incentives for them are better than if they had not gone and it makes them a good person for society more than likely when they get out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Alot of these people, if there as a last resort are better off. If they don't join the military, they usually end up on the street or in a very low paying job. Yeah, the military may be a dangerous place to be, but the pay and incentives for them are better than if they had not gone and it makes them a good person for society more than likely when they get out.



I agree with this.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Exactly why he lost to Bush.  THis is just going to loose him more respect and give him less of a chance in 08. Our military deserves the utmost respect and you will never see him give any.



Kerry is a douche, and had no business saying what he did on live TV. But, what he is saying is probably not far off. How many of you have ever gone to a Military Processing Station?
I have. I was real close to signing my name on the dotted line when I graduated high school. I went to MPS to take my ASVAB, take my physical, and an assortment of other things, and I swear to god those were the most pathetic group of losers and misfits I have ever seen. That was the main reason I didn't go in, was I saw the caliber of people that were enlisting. Everything from the typical gang thug to the general IQ's of 70 and under.  Most of those kids had no chance in life other than the military. 
I hope that the military turned those kids life's around, and I am sure it did for many. A little discipline and structure can go a long way.

What Kerry said is like pointing at a retarded kid and saying "look, that kid is retarded". It may be true, but don't fucking say it.


----------



## Bad Dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Kerrys back


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

I disagree. I'm enlisting and I have the grades to go to a good college. I'm enlisting for financial and career goals, (mostly financial) I want to work in criminal justice. Granted, I'm sure there are enlistee's who do it to get out of some shitty situation ie poverty, and the people who couldnt get better pay anywhere else, but I still think that saying 

"That was the main reason I didn't go in, was I saw the caliber of people that were enlisting. Everything from the typical gang thug to the general IQ's of 70 and under. Most of those kids had no chance in life other than the military."


is a load of crap.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

You see, there is a inherent problem with the idea that all people who join the military are misfits and second class trolls.  It may be true that there is a percentage to which we could classify them as "dip shits" however a large percentage of them are not.  Take for instants the officer corp in the Marine Corps.  All of them have college degrees and are trained in several areas of specialty.  It is not uncommon to have a supply officer who is also an F-18 pilot, or a S-2 officer who is a hoover craft pilot.  Not to mention they could take your head off with an M-16 at 500 yards!  I think tho say that "if you don't do yur homework you will end up in Iraq" is an insult to the most technologically advanced fighting force the world has ever seen.  I think Mr Kerry failed to realize that if you do not have a highschool diploma you can't even get into the US Marine Corps, but you can get elected to public office!  

I believe that Kerry didn't think before he popped off and he owes our armed forces an appology.  Whether he follows through with it or not is his perogative.  In the end however I think he casued his party to loose votes over his incompetent remarks.  

Just an old Marine's opinion!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> You see, there is a inherent problem with the idea that all people who join the military are misfits and second class trolls.  It may be true that there is a percentage to which we could classify them as "dip shits" however a large percentage of them are not.  Take for instants the officer corp in the Marine Corps.  All of them have college degrees and are trained in several areas of specialty.  It is not uncommon to have a supply officer who is also an F-18 pilot, or a S-2 officer who is *a hoover craft pilot*.  Not to mention they could take your head off with an M-16 at 500 yards!  I think tho say that "if you don't do yur homework you will end up in Iraq" is an insult to the most technologically advanced fighting force the world has ever seen.  I think Mr Kerry failed to realize that if you do not have a highschool diploma you can't even get into the US Marine Corps, but you can get elected to public office!
> 
> I believe that Kerry didn't think before he popped off and he owes our armed forces an appology.  Whether he follows through with it or not is his perogative.  In the end however I think he casued his party to loose votes over his incompetent remarks.
> 
> Just an old Marine's opinion!



Isn't that a woman's job?


Joking aside, I agree with your post 100%.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> You see, there is a inherent problem with the idea that all people who join the military are misfits and second class trolls.  It may be true that there is a percentage to which we could classify them as "dip shits" however a large percentage of them are not.  Take for instants the officer corp in the Marine Corps.  All of them have college degrees and are trained in several areas of specialty.  It is not uncommon to have a supply officer who is also an F-18 pilot, or a S-2 officer who is a hoover craft pilot.  Not to mention they could take your head off with an M-16 at 500 yards!  I think tho say that "if you don't do yur homework you will end up in Iraq" is an insult to the most technologically advanced fighting force the world has ever seen.  I think Mr Kerry failed to realize that if you do not have a highschool diploma you can't even get into the US Marine Corps, but you can get elected to public office!
> 
> I believe that Kerry didn't think before he popped off and he owes our armed forces an appology.  Whether he follows through with it or not is his perogative.  In the end however I think he casued his party to loose votes over his incompetent remarks.
> 
> Just an old Marine's opinion!



MOst officers won't see a minute of combat, they are obviously not the focus of discussion.  The grunts are who we are referring to, of which I imagine a large percentage are not the cream of the crop as far as education goes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I disagree. I'm enlisting and I have the grades to go to a good college. I'm enlisting for financial and career goals, (mostly financial) I want to work in criminal justice. Granted, I'm sure there are enlistee's who do it to get out of some shitty situation ie poverty, and the people who couldnt get better pay anywhere else, but I still think that saying
> 
> *The financial reasons would put you with the disadvantaged.  If you could get a full academic scholarship, would you still enlist?*
> 
> ...



Embedded.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

In the Marine Corps, Even the grunts must have a high school diploma.  As of recent the Corps wasn't even accepting a GED as a substitute.

Having said that I will also comment that the typical grunt is probably not the most educated, but wars are won with the "Blue Collar" boys.  It has been noted that the most dangerous weapon in the world is a well trained Marine with an M16.  Wars cannot be won with out them.  I would say you are more likely to run into an uneducated ameba in your son or daughters daycare center or in your local auto repair shop than in the military.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> In the Marine Corps, Even the grunts must have a high school diploma.  As of recent the Corps wasn't even accepting a GED as a substitute.
> 
> Having said that I will also comment that the typical grunt is probably not the most educated, but wars are won with the "Blue Collar" boys.  It has been noted that the most dangerous weapon in the world is a well trained Marine with an M16.  Wars cannot be won with out them.  I would say you are more likely to run into an uneducated ameba in your son or daughters daycare center or in your local auto repair shop than in the military.



I'm not saying they aren't good, hardworking people who are the basis for all wars won.  I am saying they aren't the most educated.  Having said that, i don't believe the American population, as a whole, is all that educated.  It is a last resort for a significant portion of the population, which was what I believe was Kerry's point, I don't believe he was taking a jab at Bush.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok Dale, 
I can live with that.  I too, don't think he was taking a jab at Bush, but in his ignorant flare he has at the very least, pissed a large group of voters off.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I'm not saying they aren't good, hardworking people who are the basis for all wars won. I am saying they aren't the most educated. Having said that, *i don't believe the American population, as a whole, is all that educated.* It is a last resort for a significant portion of the population, which was what I believe was Kerry's point, I don't believe he was taking a jab at Bush.



This applies to the whole world.  One of the hardest things for people to accept, especially those with rose colored glasses, is that people, as a whole, aren't as intelligent or motivated as they would believe.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I disagree. I'm enlisting and I have the grades to go to a good college. I'm enlisting for financial and career goals, (mostly financial) I want to work in criminal justice. Granted, I'm sure there are enlistee's who do it to get out of some shitty situation ie poverty, and the people who couldnt get better pay anywhere else, but I still think that saying
> 
> "That was the main reason I didn't go in, was I saw the caliber of people that were enlisting. Everything from the typical gang thug to the general IQ's of 70 and under. Most of those kids had no chance in life other than the military."
> 
> ...



Believe what you want, I really don't care. I know what I saw. I have been to MPS 3 times, and on all 3 occasions, I saw the trash of society being processed.
I was in the system for 6 months on delay entry program. They had to wait for me to turn 18, because my dad wouldn't sign the waver, but I was allowed to be processed under DE so I would have my paper work out of the way.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Believe what you want, I really don't care. I know what I saw. I have been to MPS 3 times, and on all 3 occasions, I saw the trash of society being processed.
> I was in the system for 6 months on delay entry program. They had to wait for me to turn 18, because my dad wouldn't sign the waver, but I was allowed to be processed under DE so I would have my paper work out of the way.



If you believe the premise that "the trash of society was being processed into the military"...............and you have been there three times and never made it......................Hmmmm?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> If you believe the premise that "the trash of society was being processed into the military"...............and you have been there three times and never made it......................Hmmmm?



You???re a moron.  
On the first trip, I had to go take my ASVAB and do paper work. On the second trip, I had to be processed into delay entry. 3 days after my 18th birthday, I was driven to MPS for the third time to be processed. 

A friend of a friend happened to be a recruiter, and by random chance we struck up a conversation about MPS. Come to find out my marine recruiter had outright lied to me about some stuff. when I was at MPS on the 3rd trip I asked one of the other marine recruiters about what my local recruiter had told me and I verified that I was lied to. I told my recruiter to go fuck-him self and I caught the bus back home. 

It was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> If you believe the premise that "the trash of society was being processed into the military"...............and you have been there three times and never made it......................Hmmmm?



Well, to be fair, I'm pretty sure he said he changed his mind.  It's not that he wasn't accepted.

What I'd like to point out is what nobody else has noticed, or just hasn't talked about.  Let's say the "trash of society" is who's enlisting.  (Just for the record, I thinks that's a load of bullshit.)  The fact that that trash has become the greatest fighting force in the world speaks volumes for the U.S. military complex.  Regardless of the service, kids from genius level IQ to those who border on the retarded are turned into solid citizens who defend this nation and who everyone else relies on for thier freedoms.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Well, to be fair, I'm pretty sure he said he changed his mind.  It's not that he wasn't accepted.
> 
> What I'd like to point out is what nobody else has noticed, or just hasn't talked about.  Let's say the "trash of society" is who's enlisting.  (Just for the record, I thinks that's a load of bullshit.)  The fact that that trash has become the greatest fighting force in the world speaks volumes for the U.S. military complex.  Regardless of the service, kids from genius level IQ to those who border on the retarded are turned into solid citizens who defend this nation and who everyone else relies on for thier freedoms.



I agree. I believe I said that in other words. I think the Armed Forces are a great thing, and can do much for people. 
That being said, I am not going to wave a flag and sing god bless America. I know what I saw while I was in the program. Just because I point out an observation doesn't mean I am against the military.

What is sad is Devildog is a teacher with the reading comprehension skills of a 3rd grader. That speaks much about our high schools.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> Ok Dale,
> I can live with that.  I too, don't think he was taking a jab at Bush, but in his ignorant flare he has at the very least, pissed a large group of voters off.  Wouldn't you agree?



I think he pissed off republicans and those he was speaking of.  I don't understand why the GOP is even bothering with this, he has about a gazillion to 1 chance of being the one they have to worry about in 2 years.

I honestly never liked him, for me he was better than our current option.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Troops respond.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

I love how Kerry makes a generalized, yet mostly true statement and he's satan. 

Meanwhile we have conservative pedophiles, and they get defended and commended.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Troops respond.




With a password protected site.  Interesting, might hinder them getting there message out


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I love how Kerry makes a generalized, *yet mostly true statement* and he's satan.
> 
> Meanwhile we have conservative pedophiles, and they get defended and commended.


What I find most disturbing is the fact that Kerry makes this ludicrous statement and there are actually people out there who think it's credible.  I'm not sure which is more criminal.  His bastardization of the U.S. military or the unbridled ignorance that dares to defend him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> With a password protected site.  Interesting, might hinder them getting there message out



The chimp that taught them to use the computer must have forgotten that part.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> What I find most disturbing is the fact that Kerry makes this ludicrous statement and there are actually people out there who think it's credible.  I'm not sure which is more criminal.  His bastardization of the U.S. military or the unbridled ignorance that dares to defend him.



I wouldn't defend him, but I don't think his statement is too far off.  Typical politician says he means something else.  "I want Spaghetti."..."What I meant by that is that I want tacos."


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> With a password protected site. Interesting, might hinder them getting there message out


You can't see it?

Well crap.  http://www.drudgereport.com has it on the front page.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> The chimp that taught them to use the computer must have forgotten that part.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


>



Racist.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I wouldn't defend him, but I don't think his statement is too far off. Typical politician says he means something else. "I want Spaghetti."..."What I meant by that is that I want tacos."


and... in your world that makes it right?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> What I find most disturbing is the fact that Kerry makes this ludicrous statement and there are actually people out there who think it's credible.  I'm not sure which is more criminal.  His bastardization of the U.S. military or the unbridled ignorance that dares to defend him.


They all fit neatly under the umbrella of "Democrat."

They piss all over the soldiers. I think a remedy is needed.  I say we put all the Democrats in a single state...say, Florida.  Then we pull back the US border so that it doesn't include Florida. Then we sit back and watch as those just freed from the "stupid and uneducated" soldiers get a taste of what it's like to not be protected.

Who knows, maybe they'll talk their enemies to death.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> They all fit neatly under the umbrella of "Democrat."
> 
> They piss all over the soldiers. I think a remedy is needed.  I say we put all the Democrats in a single state...say, Florida.  Then we pull back the US border so that it doesn't include Florida. Then we sit back and watch as those just freed from the "stupid and uneducated" soldiers get a taste of what it's like to not be protected.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they'll talk their enemies to death.



True Story, dems piss all over soldiers by sending them to Iraq to get killed...


wait....


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, dems piss all over soldiers by sending them to Iraq to get killed...
> 
> 
> wait....


You couldn't buy a clue, could you...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, dems piss all over soldiers by sending them to Iraq to get killed...
> 
> 
> wait....



Having the soldiers do their duty is a far cry from pissing all over them every chance you get.  Whether you agree with what they've been ordered to do, doesn't mean that you should shit all over them.

But hey, you're a Democrat and that's what you do.

It's just like the Democrat's idea of tolerance.  It's only tolerable if it's their way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> and... in your world that makes it right?



No, I just said it was true, not that it necessarily had to be said.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I love how Kerry makes a generalized, yet *mostly true* statement and he's satan.
> 
> Meanwhile we have conservative pedophiles, and they get defended and commended.



Mostly true?  Really?

http://www.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?storyID=123027385

And would you mind point out what pedophiles have been defended and commended?


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, I just said it was true, not that it necessarily had to be said.


You.... are you saying that you believe the military is comprised of uneducated, illiterate, underachievers?  Scholastic failures?  Dumbasses?  What exactly are you saying is "true"?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You.... are you saying that you believe the military is comprised of uneducated, illiterate, underachievers?  Scholastic failures?  Dumbasses?  What exactly are you saying is "true"?



That a large percentage of the grunts go in as a last resort because college isn't for them, i.e., intelligence level is low.  Not that that is a bad thing, look at the retards in pro football.  At least with the military they come out better than they went in.  I think, as I believe DG mentioned, without that structure and opportunity, most of them would be either bums or convicts.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Having the soldiers do their duty is a far cry from pissing all over them every chance you get.  Whether you agree with what they've been ordered to do, doesn't mean that you should shit all over them.
> 
> But hey, you're a Democrat and that's what you do.
> 
> It's just like the Democrat's idea of tolerance.  It's only tolerable if it's their way.



What the fu.......Who are you and what did you do with Doms?


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

Kerry asserted: 

*???You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. If you don???t, you get stuck in Iraq.??? --J. Kerry*

Is it true that if you don???t do well in your homework in an effort to be smart then you get stuck in Iraq?

Let???s look at the Department of Defense???s standards for entrance into the military:

???Faced with repeated failures to meet its recruitment targets, the Army has had to lower its standards dramatically. First it relaxed restrictions against high-school drop-outs. Then it started letting in more applicants who score in the lowest third on the armed forces aptitude test???a group, known as Category IV recruits, who have been kept to exceedingly small numbers, as a matter of firm policy, for the past 20 years???.???

??????in October, the Army had such a hard time filling its slots that the floodgates had to be opened; _12 percent_ of that month's active-duty recruits were Category IV. November was another disastrous month; Army officials won't even say how many Cat IV applicants they took in, except to acknowledge that the percentage was in "double digits."??? http://www.slate.com/id/2133908/

Here???s the DOD summary of the new lower standards: http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/corres/pdf/i11451_092005/i11451p.pdf

Due to Bush???s ill-conceived invasion and concomitant troop requirements, the US military is sending to Iraq kids w/out high school degrees and with aptitude scores indicating dull normal intelligence. 

Sounds like Kerry was correct.

But seriously, he was joking.

Even though all jokes carry a hint of truth.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> What the fu.......Who are you and what did you do with Doms?



WTF?  I've *always *defended the military.  _*Always*_.  

And I also always point out that the Democrats are whiny little shits.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> WTF?  I've *always *defended the military.  _*Always*_.
> 
> And I also always point out that the Democrats are whiny little shits.



I have to concur with DOMS on this one.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That *a large percentage of the grunts* go in as a last resort because college isn't for them, i.e., intelligence level is low. Not that that is a bad thing, look at the *retards* in pro football. At least with the military they come out better than they went in. I think, as I believe DG mentioned, without that structure and opportunity, most of them would be either bums or convicts.


This generaliztion is, unfortunately, speculation and untrue.

Sure, you can point to the infantry and find plenty of candidates who are not "the brightest bulb in the box".  I'll submit to you that there are a great many infantrymen who ARE, in fact, very scholastic and hold a higher-than-average apptitude.

I also have a problem with the broad brush that is being applied here.  There is so much more to the military institution than simply the "grunts" you speak of.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Kerry asserted:
> 
> *???You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. If you don???t, you get stuck in Iraq.??? --J. Kerry*
> 
> ...



Then why did he apoligize today for it??
http://apnews.excite.com/article/20061101/D8L4F4V00.html


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> WTF?  I've *always *defended the military.  _*Always*_.
> 
> And I also always point out that the Democrats are whiny little shits.



I never figured it. 
(Dg note........do not ban DOMS)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This generaliztion is, unfortunately, speculation and untrue.
> 
> Sure, you can point to the infantry and find plenty of candidates who are not "the brightest bulb in the box".  I'll submit to you that there are a great many infantrymen who ARE, in fact, very scholastic and hold a higher-than-average apptitude.
> 
> I also have a problem with the broad brush that is being applied here.  There is so much more to the military institution than simply the "grunts" you speak of.



Oh, I agree, but the majority of educated ones are officers and see little, if any, battle.  Honestly, if there is a grunt who is smart enough to get a college diploma and s/he doesn't take advantage of that, s/he is much dumber than I thought.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Then why did he apoligize today for it??
> http://apnews.excite.com/article/20061101/D8L4F4V00.html



Because he is a politician, admitting something you did was wrong is against the bylaws.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I never figured it.
> (Dg note........do not ban DOMS)



Good man.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

I think all of you are missing the point. If there are these types that go into the military, they get the education and training they need. 
I have to agree with Albob's earlier statement.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Then why did he apoligize today for it??
> http://apnews.excite.com/article/20061101/D8L4F4V00.html


 
He apologized for two reasons.

1.  It was a joke and he felt guilty for even the remotest chance of offending the troops and 2.  he's a bad politician.

Bush is a very good politician b/c he never admits an error.  That also makes Bush a bad person.

Kerry is the opposite--a good person but a terrible politician.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Because he is a politician, admitting something you did was wrong is against the bylaws.



Maybe that is where his nick name came from
FLIP-FLOP


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Kerry asserted:
> 
> *???You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. If you don???t, you get stuck in Iraq.??? --J. Kerry*
> 
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> He apologized for two reasons.
> 
> 1.  It was a joke and he felt guilty for even the remotest chance of offending the troops and 2.  he's a bad politician.
> 
> ...



No he has a history of demeaning troops. Yes he's a bad politician.
Bush MAY be a good politician but not because he doesn't admit fault.
I think both look out for themselves!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone whos never been in the military shut-up, anyone who has continue....

John Kerry was in the military at one point, at that time the military took in any misfit they wanted to, remember it was draft time back then and I'm not talking about the NFL draft...he had to deal with some total retards...flash forward to 1996 when I joined they had restrictions on who they would take in yet I ended up dealing with total retards...not the guys who had just joined and were doing their first 4, no!  I'm talking about the guys who were giving me orders and telling me what my day was going to be like everyday...no most of the guys I had joined with were decent dudes and were smart enough to do 4 years and run as far away as they could afterwards...it was the handful of guys who were too stupid to figure out that they could get out and move on to better things that end up being the upper pay grades and telling you what to do...I was feared by the guys in my division because I could run circles around my "superiors" when it came to thinking out of the box.  They made my life hell because they had been sitting at E5/E6 for 8,9,12 years and here I was at E4 my first 9 month's in and would have been E5 my third year had I given a shit, if I had stayed on for a second up I would have passed them easily...and I don't consider myself that damn smart...so I stand by my and his and Hunter S. Thompson's statements....even though I know that once you get into upper echelons of the enlisted and officers you have guys who are very smart and need to be because they make some tough desicions and you have a mix of first 4 year guys some super smart and some complete idiots....there's a middle "worker -bee section made up of complete idiots which constitutes making the military seem like it's full of them....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good man.



Now on the otherhand, we need to have a talk about Bigdyl


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Kerry asserted:
> 
> *???You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. If you don???t, you get stuck in Iraq.??? --J. Kerry*
> 
> ...



This still doesn't work.  As a matter of fact, it's completely backwards.  http://nces.ed.gov/index.asp The National Center for Education Statistics shows that 70% of the U.S. population has a high school diploma.  I've already posted the link showing the Air Force enlisted force is at 99.9%.  The other services aren't far behind.  In other words, Kerry is an idiot and he spoke an untruth.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Kerry asserted:
> 
> *???You know, education, if you make the most of it, you study hard, you do your homework and you make an effort to be smart, you can do well. If you don???t, you get stuck in Iraq.??? --J. Kerry*
> 
> ...


You're spinning this to make it appear that only the lowest levels of uneducated people are the ones who enlist.  This simply isn't true.  Yes, it's no secret that the ASVAB standard was lowered to accomodate recruits with DAS (Dumb-Ass Syndrome) but even still, the VAST majority of recruits enter with H.S. diplomas and/or GED's.  Officers require much higher standards to include a 4-year degree but I'll stick to speaking about enlisted since they seem to be the most popular group to get castigated and shit on.

My friend, you're not affording any credit or respect to the tens of thousands of enlisted personnel who, in fact, ARE well educated.

Kerry was not correct and if it was intended as a joke, it was not a funny "joke"


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> This still doesn't work.  As a matter of fact, it's completely backwards.  http://nces.ed.gov/index.asp The National Center for Education Statistics shows that 70% of the U.S. population has a high school diploma.  I've already posted the link showing the Air Force enlisted force is at 99.9%.  The other services aren't far behind.  In other words, Kerry is an idiot and he spoke an untruth.



Good Lord, man!  That's no way to make a political argument! Why are you using facts?  Where's the hyperbole?  Where's the spin?  Where's the outright lies?!

Oh, you're _not _a Democrat?  That's okay then.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> No he has a history of demeaning troops. Yes he's a bad politician.
> Bush MAY be a good politician but not because he doesn't admit fault.
> I think both look out for themselves!


Bush is a good politcian only in the sense that he's an effective politician regarding his own agenda. He's a marginal human being at best.

Please show me some proof of Kerry's history of demeaning the troops. By 'demeaning' do you mean like Bush accusing the Democrats of indifference to terrorists--You know--Dems don't want the gov. to listen in on terrorists or use torture or whatever else his fevered mind can conjure.

In that respect, Bush's accusations of treason against democrats, or anyone disagreeing with the way he discharges his presidential duties, is unamerican and is no part of what a true leader would or should do.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I have to agree with Albob's earlier statement.


Albob was in the military and made a career of it case in point....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord, man!  That's no way to make a political argument! Why are you using facts?  Where's the hyperbole?  Where's the spin?  Where's the outright lies?!
> 
> Oh, you're _not _a Democrat?  That's okay then.



LMAO


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord, man!  That's no way to make a political argument! Why are you using facts?  Where's the hyperbole?  Where's the spin?  Where's the outright lies?!
> 
> Oh, you're _not _a Democrat?  That's okay then.



I'm sorry man, I lost my head. 


*BUSH LIED!!!  BUSH LIED!!!*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Ummmm, if you are using a high school diploma as criteria for intelligence, I think  you are proving Kerry right.


----------



## zombul (Nov 1, 2006)

Bad Dog said:


> Kerrys back



So DAMN true,this picture is truly worth a thousand words.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Please show me some proof of Kerry's history of demeaning the troops.



Hasn't he voted against all the money needed for body armor and stuff the troops needed, regardless if you agree with the war or not, they need it.
Him and Pelosi and conyers..................


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Ummmm, if you are using a high school diploma as criteria for intelligence, I think  you are proving Kerry right.




It's the only measure I could find.  If you can find a source so that we can compare the IQ of the general population vs. active duty military I'd like to see it.  Besides, his statement was specifically about education, so a high school diploma is a 100% appropriate comparison.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> This still doesn't work. As a matter of fact, it's completely backwards. http://nces.ed.gov/index.asp The National Center for Education Statistics shows that 70% of the U.S. population has a high school diploma. I've already posted the link showing the Air Force enlisted force is at 99.9%. The other services aren't far behind. In other words, Kerry is an idiot and he spoke an untruth.


It is plain to me that Kerry's statement was a simple admonishment to Bush and not the troops.

If the joke is in reference to those people in a position to join the military or not, it is a fact that the standards for military enlistment have been dropped to include dull normal and uneducated people.

You argue too much.  Even in Kerry's statement, it doesn't indicate that he's referring to EVERY potential soldier under the sun...only the dumb ones.

I don't even think it's a joke b/c it's not funny.  But it is accurate.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You're spinning this to make it appear that only the lowest levels of uneducated people are the ones who enlist. This simply isn't true. Yes, it's no secret that the ASVAB standard was lowered to accomodate recruits with DAS (Dumb-Ass Syndrome) but even still, the VAST majority of recruits enter with H.S. diplomas and/or GED's. Officers require much higher standards to include a 4-year degree but I'll stick to speaking about enlisted since they seem to be the most popular group to get castigated and shit on.
> 
> My friend, you're not affording any credit or respect to the tens of thousands of enlisted personnel who, in fact, ARE well educated.
> 
> Kerry was not correct and if it was intended as a joke, it was not a funny "joke"


You argue too much.  Look at the statement made by Kerry--"study hard...get smart...etc"  The DOD now allows dull normal and uneducated people into military service.

That doesn't mean that Yale or Harvard is not churning out recruits, does it?

His statement merely reflects the fact that recruitment standards are much lower now.  Read the DOD's statement.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> It is plain to me that Kerry's statement was a simple admonishment to Bush and not the troops.



Maybe that's true.  But then again, consider the long history of the Dems pissing on the troops.

That's like OJ making a joke about killing a woman.  You'd really have to wonder...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> It's the only measure I could find.  If you can find a source so that we can compare the IQ of the general population vs. active duty military I'd like to see it.  Besides, his statement was specifically about education, so a high school diploma is a 100% appropriate comparison.



I think he was referring to getting into college so GPA would be a good indicator, not graduation.  I highly doubt they have that info, though.

Like I said, I wouldn't say they are dumber than the general public, just most of the college educated public.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> You argue too much.  Look at the statement made by Kerry--"study hard...get smart...etc"  The DOD now allows dull normal and uneducated people into military service.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Yale or Harvard is not churning out recruits, does it?
> 
> His statement merely reflects the fact that recruitment standards are much lower now.  Read the DOD's statement.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Hasn't he voted against all the money needed for body armor and stuff the troops needed, regardless if you agree with the war or not, they need it.
> Him and Pelosi and conyers..................


I suggest you look at that spending bill before criticzing Kerry. http://www.factcheck.org/article177.html 

http://www.fair.org/press-releases/kerry-military-votes.html

http://www.snopes.com/politics/kerry/weapons.asp

You've been duped by an urban legend/propaganda.

"The Army, as I indicated in my earlier testimony, recommended to me that we keep a robust Apache helicopter program going forward. AH-64 . . . forced the Army to make choices. I said, "You can't have all three. We don't have the money for all three." So I recommended that we cancel the AH-64 program two years out. That would save $1.6 billion in procurement and $200 million in spares over the next five years."

Sounds like John Kerry?  Nope, that quote is from Congressman Dick Cheney.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> I suggest you look at that spending bill before criticzing Kerry. http://www.factcheck.org/article177.html
> 
> http://www.fair.org/press-releases/kerry-military-votes.html
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


You know, I'm pretty sure he's starting to chafe.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Maybe that's true. But then again, consider the long history of the Dems pissing on the troops.
> 
> That's like OJ making a joke about killing a woman. You'd really have to wonder...


Historically, the US has outspent other countries for defense: equalling the combined budget of the next 20 countries.

Tell me how the democrats have pissed on the troops.  Hell, most of the wars in the past century happened on a democrat's watch.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> I suggest you look at that spending bill before criticzing Kerry. http://www.factcheck.org/article177.html
> 
> http://www.fair.org/press-releases/kerry-military-votes.html
> 
> ...


The claim that Kerry voted against body armor is based similarly on Kerry's vote last year against an $87 billion emergency supplemental appropriation bill to finance military operations and reconstruction efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan. It included $300 million for the latest, ceramic-plate type of body armor for troops who had been sent to war without it. The body-armor funds amounted to about 1/3 of one percent of the total.

Ok, so he did not vote against it directly............he just votes against anything for the military. Better?


----------



## brogers (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> It is plain to me that Kerry's statement was a simple admonishment to Bush and not the troops.
> 
> If the joke is in reference to those people in a position to join the military or not, it is a fact that the standards for military enlistment have been dropped to include dull normal and uneducated people.
> 
> ...


 
It's plain to you huh.  Saying if you "make an effort to be smart, you do well.  If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq" it's pretty clear he was taking a shot at the intelligence of people in the military (who, as previously stated, have a higher percentage of HS diplomas than the general population).

It has to be one of the most arrogant and retarded insults a politician has ever uttered.  As if every person who doesn't go to college ends up joining the military.. ridiculous.

The fact that anyone tries to defend his statement is disgusting (regardless if you are dumb enough to think it true).  Interestingly, Kerry just proved attending college doesn't make a person intelligent, because only a complete moron would have said that ESPECIALLY one who has presidential aspirations.   

I'm sure the same people defending Kerry would be condemning the speaker to hell if it was George Bush or Dick Cheney who said it.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Mostly true?  Really?
> 
> http://www.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?storyID=123027385
> 
> And would you mind point out what pedophiles have been defended and commended?




Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
I said "Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one."
Republicians threw every argument they could into the thread to get around admitting that the republicans fucked up and at least owed an apology. 

I believe that is what he was referring to.


----------



## brogers (Nov 1, 2006)

Now this is witty.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Historically, the US has outspent other countries for defense: equalling the combined budget of the next 20 countries.
> 
> Tell me how the democrats have pissed on the troops.  Hell, most of the wars in the past century happened on a democrat's watch.



I say that because of what they've said about the troops and their general attitude towards them.  

Also, in recent history, the largest cuts came during presidency of a Democrat.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

brogers said:


> Now this is witty.





Even over there, they have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


Are you even remotely capable of original thought or do you just puppet the thoughts any liberal willing to stick his arm up your ass?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

brogers said:


> Now this is witty.


I don't find it funny that they are making fun of dyslexic people, we can be just as smart if not smarter than everyone else we just see the world differently...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Are you even remotely capable of original thought or do you just puppet the thoughts any liberal willing to stick his arm up your ass?


I coined the term "Cock Puppet", just for him


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I don't find it funny that they are making fun of dyslexic people, we can be just as smart if not smarter than everyone else we just see the world differently...


Technically, you see it backwards.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
> I said "Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one."
> *Republicians threw every argument they could into the thread to get around admitting that the republicans fucked up* and at least owed an apology.
> 
> I believe that is what he was referring to.


That is a complete misrepresentation and you fucking well know it.

We unanimously agreed that Foley needed to be publicly castrated while staunchly defending president Clinton's right to deny "having sexual relations with that woman".


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
> I said "Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one."
> Republicians threw every argument they could into the thread to get around admitting that the republicans fucked up and at least owed an apology.
> 
> I believe that is what he was referring to.




I missed that thread so can't comment on it.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> I missed that thread so can't comment on it.



No one defended Foley.  They just said that both parties have scumbags, but the Dems in that thread only wanted to hear it as a defense for Foley.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> You argue too much. Look at the statement made by Kerry--"study hard...get smart...etc" *The DOD now allows dull normal and uneducated people into military service.*
> 
> That doesn't mean that Yale or Harvard is not churning out recruits, does it?
> 
> His statement merely reflects the fact that recruitment standards are much lower now. Read the DOD's statement.


They always have.  Even during Vietnam.  Was Kerry a dumb ass for participating in that war as well?

And no I don't argue too much.  Wanna Argue about that as well?


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> The claim that Kerry voted against body armor is based similarly on Kerry's vote last year against an $87 billion emergency supplemental appropriation bill to finance military operations and reconstruction efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan. It included $300 million for the latest, ceramic-plate type of body armor for troops who had been sent to war without it. The body-armor funds amounted to about 1/3 of one percent of the total.
> 
> Ok, so he did not vote against it directly............he just votes against anything for the military. Better?


I'm glad you brought up the $87 billion vote b/c you're reciting more propaganda. Here's a lucid explanation of that vote and why your version is a rightwing fairytale:

SMITH: It is absolutely wrong to say that John Kerry wants the troops to not have funds.​He voted against a version of the funding for the troops. He made it clear that there were other versions that he supported. The president himself said that if the funding package was different???if, for instance, it included loans; if, for instance, it included some additional funding for our National Guardsmen in terms of benefits???the president said _he _would veto it. So there were versions of the funding for troops that _the president himself_ would oppose...It???s dead wrong, it???s dead wrong to say that John Kerry doesn???t support funding the troops.​http://www.dailyhowler.com/dh071404.shtml


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> That is a complete misrepresentation and you fucking well know it.
> 
> We unanimously agreed that Foley needed to be publicly castrated while staunchly defending president Clinton's right to deny "having sexual relations with that woman".




No dude, I don't know it. I completely whole heartedly believe that the first 5 or more replys to the thread were of the context:

"The democrats are no better" 

That seemed to be the republican war cry of that thread. 
Lawl, "so so Bill Clinton got a blowjob"


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> They always have. Even during Vietnam. Was Kerry a dumb ass for participating in that war as well?
> 
> And no I don't argue too much. Wanna Argue about that as well?


Yes they always have let dull normals in.  The US took almost any miserable bastard for service in Viet Nam...that's a sad fact.  

But since Viet Nam concluded, there has been an effort to minimize the number of dull normal enlisted personnel--that would explain the DODs recent administrative shift to loosen enlistment guidelines.  Instead, the armed forces took the tact of portraying military service as a step in the ladder of higher education--a way to better yourself.  You know, taking the GI Bill to new heights.

Yes, Witmaster you do argue too much about Kerry's little joke.  That does it....shot glasses at 10 paces, high noon.  We'll see.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Yes, Witmaster you do argue too much about Kerry's little joke. That does it....shot glasses at 10 paces, high noon. We'll see.


And you argue too much in his defense.  As long as your triglyceridescan handle it, I'm in


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Technically, you see it backwards.


Dylexia is a symptom of genius, ask Albert Einstein...


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You???re a moron.
> On the first trip, I had to go take my ASVAB and do paper work. On the second trip, I had to be processed into delay entry. 3 days after my 18th birthday, I was driven to MPS for the third time to be processed.
> 
> A friend of a friend happened to be a recruiter, and by random chance we struck up a conversation about MPS. Come to find out my marine recruiter had outright lied to me about some stuff. when I was at MPS on the 3rd trip I asked one of the other marine recruiters about what my local recruiter had told me and I verified that I was lied to. I told my recruiter to go fuck-him self and I caught the bus back home.
> ...



You are probably right, it was the best decision you ever made.  you probably saved you mom and dad a lot of grief from having to pick out a burial plot for your dumb, weak, ass!  People like you don't last in combat!  Before you pass judgment on an old salt and generalize about my Corps, you need to have the experience to back it up.  Yeah, so maybe he lied to you, big fucking deal.  I am sure investment brokers and Boy Scout leaders never lied in our society.  

Sounds like to me a classic case of COLD FEET and now you will spend the rest of your life trying to justify your decision so people don't talk about how weak minded you are. Hell you could probbaly run for public office and claim that you had a bad experience that kept you from serving your country. Good luck, this is one Marine who knows the truth maggot!
Semper Fi


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

brogers said:


> Now this is witty.



The sad part is they needed a dictonary to make sure they weren't spelling any of the words properly.    I keed, I keed.



DOMS said:


> No one defended Foley.  They just said that both parties have scumbags, but the Dems in that thread only wanted to hear it as a defense for Foley.



No one said anyone defended foley, just that when it was brought up GOPs brought up Clinton and ignored the point of the thread, that the GOP should have apologized for hiding it, which never happened.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> You are probably right, it was the best decision you ever made.  you probably saved you mom and dad a lot of grief from having to pick out a burial plot for your dumb, weak, ass!  People like you don't last in combat!  Before you pass judgment on an old salt and generalize about my Corps, you need to have the experience to back it up.  Yeah, so maybe he lied to you, big fucking deal.  I am sure investment brokers and Boy Scout leaders never lied in our society.
> 
> Sounds like to me a classic case of COLD FEET and now you will spend the rest of your life trying to justify your decision so people don't talk about how weak minded you are. Hell you could probbaly run for public office and claim that you had a bad experience that kept you from serving your country. Good luck, this is one Marine who knows the truth maggot!
> Semper Fi



Good post!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Dylexia is a symptom of genius, ask Albert Einstein...


No joke.  I've yet to meet a person with dyslexia who was stupid.  I'm sure that they're out there, but I've yet to meet one.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Good post!



Indeed!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

brogers said:


> Now this is witty.


But honestly they threw in that backwards K as an assumption that dylexics are stupid, for me thats as sharp a blow as Kerry saying people in the military are all stupid.....

So we see people make allusions for the sake of humor and don't think of whom is being hurt at the present moment.....I could go to the press and blow this all out of proportion, but I won't because I am a genius and have important things to do and arguing is getting repetitive and bland....


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> Indeed!



Do you feel better about yourself? I hope so. Now calm down old man before you have a heart attack.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No one said anyone defended foley, just that when it was brought up GOPs brought up Clinton and ignored the point of the thread, that the GOP should have apologized for hiding it, which never happened.



KelJu wrote:

"Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
I said "*Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one*."
*Republicians threw every argument they could* into the thread to get around admitting that the republicans fucked up and at least owed an apology."

What's the take away message from this supposed to mean?  

Also, plenty of people, myself included, said that Foley is shit.  But you don't want to hear that, do you?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> That does it....shot glasses at 10 paces, high noon.  We'll see.



Hey, how the hell did I get left out of this?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know, if a stock broker or boy scout leader lie to you, you typically won't die as a result of that lie.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

maniclion said:


> But honestly they threw in that backwards K as an assumption that dylexics are stupid, for me thats as sharp a blow as Kerry saying people in the military are all stupid.....
> 
> So we see people make allusions for the sake of humor and don't think of whom is being hurt at the present moment.....I could go to the press and blow this all out of proportion, but I won't because I am a genius and have important things to do and arguing is getting repetitive and bland....



When an army of only dyslexia people protect my freedom, then I'll take offense.  

Actually, who the hell am I kidding?  If there's a group of dyslexic people armed with guns, I'm getting the fuck out!


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Do you feel better about yourself? I hope so. Now calm down old man before you have a heart attack.



Patients my boy, patients!!!  See it has already started your life will be plagued by the memory that you didn't have what it takes to be a Marine. I can hear it now............"well I would have served but they lied to me


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> KelJu wrote:
> 
> "Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
> I said "*Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one*."
> ...



The point isn't foley, it is the cover up.  Some dem was a dirtbag pedophile a ways back so I wouldn't stick it all on the GOP.  We made a mistake is what I would prefer to hear, not, "WE didn't know...we should have known...Correspondence showing I knew, can't be true."  I made the thread re: polticians admitting they were wrong, not you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> Patients my boy, patients!!!



Where is John Kerry when you need him.


----------



## Decker (Nov 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Hey, how the hell did I get left out of this?


Oh, two against one....you are republicans.  Ready to rrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRumble!


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Where is John Kerry when you need him.



All in a prone position in the hospital!  ;-)


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> KelJu wrote:
> 
> "Dale started a thread about Congressman Foley as a joke.
> I said "*Lets see how many scumbags try and defend the GoP on this one*."
> ...



I just went back and read the thread. DOMS and Witmaster were the only republicans to even say Foley should be punished. Everyone else made bullshit arguments about the Democrats was just using the information for political gain or Democrats are just as bad, etc. I read at least 10 counter arguments to the tune of Democrats are no better, and only two fucking republicans admitted that there was something wrong in their organization. 
I'm sorry, but that speaks much for the integrity of the GOP.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> All in a prone position in the hospital!  ;-)



Patience, my boy, patience.  

Let's start a fun thread, this one sucks.  Too bad titties are no longer allowed.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I just went back and read the thread. DOMS and Witmaster were the only republicans to even say Foley should be punished. Everyone else made bullshit arguments about the Democrats was just using the information for political gain or Democrats are just as bad, etc. I read at least 10 counter arguments to the tune of Democrats are no better, and only two fucking republicans admitted that there was something wrong in their organization.
> I'm sorry, but that speaks much for the integrity of the GOP.


But, unlike Dale's (and your) assertions, not a single person defended Foley.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Too bad titties are no longer allowed.



Hey, it was yours (and topolo's) choice to live that lifestyle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> But, unlike Dale's (and your) assertions, not a single person defended Foley.



I never said anyone defended him, I said it was spun to include Clinton.  The title of the thread was, "Let's see who will defend him", not "Watch the GOP defend him" i.e., no one would.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> Patients my boy, patients!!!  See it has already started your life will be plagued by the memory that you didn't have what it takes to be a Marine. I can hear it now............"well I would have served but they lied to me


 

Dude, I am a work horse. I am 10 times more successful than I would have been had I gone into the Marines. 
At the time I was young, dumb, but realized that I needed more discipline. I quickly learned discipline on my own as a result of throwing myself out into the real world.
I don't need to be brainwashed to survive bitch, so Semper Fi on my nuts.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> But, unlike Dale's (and your) assertions, not a single person defended Foley.



I consider changing the subject or "deflection" as someone else put it as a form of defense. It is used by every lawyer in the country. 

I???ll put it this way, all I wanted to hear was for republicans to admit that what they did was fucked up. Only two members did: you and witmaster. 
That???s all I???m saying.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Where is John Kerry when you need him.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> But, unlike Dale's (and your) assertions, not a single person defended Foley.


Allen Ginsberg would have defended him, a young boy should have the right to choose if he wants to be fondled by a dirty old man because the Greeks and the Romans did and we based our society off of their examples....


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Embedded.



I would have to think about it. At this point i've pretty much been preparing for it for a while so it's ahrd to think of nto doing it,  if you had offered me the scholarship or the free ride via usmc earlier I wouldve taken the scholarship


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Believe what you want, I really don't care. I know what I saw. I have been to MPS 3 times, and on all 3 occasions, I saw the trash of society being processed.
> I was in the system for 6 months on delay entry program. They had to wait for me to turn 18, because my dad wouldn't sign the waver, but I was allowed to be processed under DE so I would have my paper work out of the way.



I didn't intend to make my comment come off as rude, I believe you. All i know is, I dont consider myself a dipshit


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Oh, I agree, but the majority of educated ones are officers and see little, if any, battle.  Honestly, if there is a grunt who is smart enough to get a college diploma and s/he doesn't take advantage of that, s/he is much dumber than I thought.



I'm getting mine after enlistment, I missed alot of posts b/c of school and work, but coming back and reading all these generalizations is sickening.

All soldiers are not Republicans, I consider myself a moderate liberal.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I didn't intend to make my comment come off as rude, I believe you. All i know is, I dont consider myself a dipshit


You're not and you may find that you like being in the military, you may have a great first command and decide to stay in...don't take what I said above as any indication as to how your experience in the military will be...trust me if you're smart enough you'll find that it's easy enough to move to the top really quickly though because there are alot of idiots....

Ad astra per aspera and good luck...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

brogers said:


> It's plain to you huh.  Saying if you "make an effort to be smart, you do well.  If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq" it's pretty clear he was taking a shot at the intelligence of people in the military (who, as previously stated, have a higher percentage of HS diplomas than the general population).
> 
> It has to be one of the most arrogant and retarded insults a politician has ever uttered.  As if every person who doesn't go to college ends up joining the military.. ridiculous.
> 
> ...




Someone's a nice guy.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

maniclion said:


> You're not and you may find that you like being in the military, you may have a great first command and decide to stay in...don't take what I said above as any indication as to how your experience in the military will be...trust me if you're smart enough you'll find that it's easy enough to move to the top really quickly though because there are alot of idiots....
> 
> Ad astra per aspera and good luck...



Thanks, but I really don't plan on being in any longer than the initial 4. I jsut think these generalizations about democrats shitting on troops and retards making up the military is a joke.


I'm a liberal, college-bound, and a DEP enlistee.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Thanks, but I really don't plan on being in any longer than the initial 4. I jsut think these generalizations about democrats shitting on troops and retards making up the military is a joke.
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, college-bound, and a DEP enlistee.


I was liberal before I went into the military as well I still see a need for self defense of Our Nation
I just don't agree with the best Defense is a good Offense, if that were the case our forefathers would have deemed it the Offense Department and not the Defense Department....


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I was liberal before I went into the military as well I still see a need for self defense of Our Nation
> I just don't agree with the best Defense is a good Offense, if that were the case our forefathers would have deemed it the Offense Department and not the Defense Department....



Solid point, but let's not turn this thread into another never-ending thread debating the war in Iraq.

DevilDog: I have to agree with Kelju on one point. One of my biggest fears is being fucked over by my recruiter, I've heard too many horror stories.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I didn't intend to make my comment come off as rude, I believe you. All i know is, I dont consider myself a dipshit



Yeah, my bad. I was being attacked on all fronts just for having an opinion, so I might have come across as defensive. There is nothing wrong with the military, and I have tons of respect for ours. I wasn't a dipshit either. I scored in the mid 90's on my ASVAB and I scored in the top 5% of my class in almost every standardized test I took. 
I think I would have been great for the military, but I had a huge problem with authority and self motivation when I was young which I was hoping the military could correct when they broke me down in basic. 

What I learned later was making money, and providing for my life and well being would teach me all I needed to know about self discipline. 

You sound like you have your shit together, or at least more so than I did, so you will do fine.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> Oh, two against one....you are republicans.  Ready to rrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRumble!




One thing first, who's brining the booze?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, my bad. I was being attacked on all fronts just for having an opinion, so I might have come across as defensive. There is nothing wrong with the military, and I have tons of respect for ours. I wasn't a dipshit either. I scored in the mid 90's on my ASVAB and I scored in the top 5% of my class in almost every standardized test I took.
> I think I would have been great for the military, but I had a huge problem with authority and self motivation when I was young which I was hoping the military could correct when they broke me down in basic.
> 
> What I learned later was making money, and providing for my life and well being would teach me all I needed to know about self discipline.
> ...



Thanks, My ASVAB scores are mid 90's also, and GT is 131. Just saying for conversational reasons.


What did your recruiter do, that's my biggest worry at this point?


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> No dude, I don't know it. I completely whole heartedly believe that the first 5 or more replys to the thread were of the context:
> 
> "The democrats are no better"
> 
> ...


You obviously missed the sarcasm in my tone of voice.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You obviously missed the sarcasm in my tone of voice.



I couldn't hear you either.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You obviously missed the sarcasm in my tone of voice.



My bad, dude.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 2, 2006)

One thing is clear, even Kerry knew he screwed up. First he said he would apoligize to no one. Then he issued a formal apology. Now he has cancelled *ALL* remaining appearences for others running for office because he doesn't want them to be "Caught up" in all his mess.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

dg806 said:


> One thing is clear, even Kerry knew he screwed up. First he said he would apoligize to no one. Then he issued a formal apology. Now he has cancelled *ALL* remaining appearences for others running for office because he doesn't want them to be "Caught up" in all his mess.



I don't understand how he thinks he would be helping anyone anyway.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

dg806 said:


> One thing is clear, even Kerry knew he screwed up. First he said he would apoligize to no one. Then he issued a formal apology. Now he has cancelled *ALL* remaining appearences for others running for office because he doesn't want them to be "Caught up" in all his mess.


You raise a good point.

I found it interesting how so many Democrat Strategists and sympothizers scrambled to "explain" Kerry's unwarranted statements while the rest of the Democratic Heavy Weight candidates didn't hesitate to condemn his statement and distance themselves.  Where's the unity?

The fact that Kerry waited so long to apologize is a clear indication that his "apology" was (most likely) drawn out of him through pressure from his democrat buddies.  any apology is hardly sincere when it has to be forced out of you.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You raise a good point.
> 
> I found it interesting how so many Democrat Strategists and sympothizers scrambled to "explain" Kerry's unwarranted statements while the rest of the Democratic Heavy Weight candidates didn't hesitate to condemn his statement and distance themselves.  Where's the unity?



They have no unity. They have no ideological basis.  They have no real solutions. They have shit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> They have no unity. They have no ideological basis.  They have no real solutions. They have shit.



They have the GOP track record for the past 8 years, IMO, that is probably enough.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> They have the GOP track record for the past 8 years, IMO, that is probably enough.



No, they don't.  They still suck worse than the GOP.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, they don't.  They still suck worse than the GOP.



True Story! 

Lewis Black said:
"The republicians come up with a shitty idea, and the democrats say, lets make it shittier."


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> They have the GOP track record for the past 8 years, IMO, that is probably enough.


You bring up a good point.

It's easy to point out the unbridled spending of the Republicans.  It's typical to exploit the unscrupulous behavior of Foley.  It's popular to object to the War in Iraq.  Yes... the republicans do have their work cut out for them.

But what are the Democrats offering other than a, "Vote for me cuz they suck" platform?

In truth, while so many people in the media are focusing on the National Issues surrounding this election I strongly believe that the heart of the matter will focus down on local issues.  At least I hope so.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> True Story!
> 
> Lewis Black said:
> "The republicians come up with a shitty idea, and the democrats say, lets make it shittier."


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I found it interesting how so many Democrat Strategists and sympothizers scrambled to "explain" Kerry's unwarranted statements while the rest of the Democratic Heavy Weight candidates didn't hesitate to condemn his statement and distance themselves.  Where's the unity?




Now you all SHOULD know me as the die hard conservative that I am, but I'm gonna shock you here.  Their rush to "condemn" ole' Horse Face was the one thing I LIKED about this entire affair.  Up until this point, it was only the Republicans that actually punished poor behavior.  If a Democrat ever screwed up they rallied around him and defended him (Or her, Cynthia McKinney) to the death.  I firmly believe the Dems weren't trashing Kerry because it was the right thing to do, that's still a Republican monopoly.  No, the Dems gave him the gate purely because it was the politically advantageous thing to do.  But at least they did it.  That's a start in the right direction.  If they'd kick his ass completely out of congress they'd be well on their way to becoming a decent party.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Now you all SHOULD know me as the die hard conservative that I am, but I'm gonna shock you here.  Their rush to "condemn" ole' Horse Face was the one thing I LIKED about this entire affair.  Up until this point, it was only the Republicans that actually punished poor behavior.  If a Democrat ever screwed up they rallied around him and defended him (Or her, Cynthia McKinney) to the death.  I firmly believe the Dems weren't trashing Kerry because it was the right thing to do, that's still a Republican monopoly.  No, the Dems gave him the gate purely because it was the politically advantageous thing to do.  But at least they did it.  That's a start in the right direction.  If they'd kick his ass completely out of congress they'd be well on their way to becoming a decent party.



I agree with this too. The Cynthia McKinny slapping scandle made me want to puke. I had to hear about it almost everyday for a month on AM radio.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You bring up a good point.
> 
> It's easy to point out the unbridled spending of the Republicans.  It's typical to exploit the unscrupulous behavior of Foley.  It's popular to object to the War in Iraq.  Yes... the republicans do have their work cut out for them.
> 
> ...



You can't get much more local than such gems as the Terri Schiavo special session of Congress. . .or the loss of good jobs. . .or the price of gasoline. . .


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Now you all SHOULD know me as the die hard conservative that I am, but I'm gonna shock you here.  Their rush to "condemn" ole' Horse Face was the one thing I LIKED about this entire affair.  Up until this point, it was only the Republicans that actually punished poor behavior.  If a Democrat ever screwed up they rallied around him and defended him (Or her, Cynthia McKinney) to the death.  I firmly believe the Dems weren't trashing Kerry because it was the right thing to do, that's still a Republican monopoly.  No, the Dems gave him the gate purely because it was the politically advantageous thing to do.  But at least they did it.  That's a start in the right direction.  If they'd kick his ass completely out of congress they'd be well on their way to becoming a decent party.



That kool-aid-induced theory only works if you believe Congressman Foley wasn't drinkin' some alcohol and dropping by the page dorm a few years ago, that Congressman Kolbe wasn't planning a little page-boy camping trip a few years ago. . .and no other Republican congressperson knew anything about it. Or that Congressman Sherwood wasn't slappin' around and choking his mistress, Congressman Shimkus (head of the page committee), with his gay chief of staff and gay spokesmodel, was completely in the dark for his entire tenure of Congress. Exactly when did the pedophile-enabling, woman-beating Republicans decide to do what is "right" beyond overlooking the matter and pretending to shake a finger into Foley's face?
The RNC encouraged Foley to run again, even though they knew what was goin' on. . .and by all accounts - except for the claims of faux-shocked Republican congressmen who have their butts on the line over this, Foley decided to resign himself.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You raise a good point.
> 
> I found it interesting how so many Democrat Strategists and sympothizers scrambled to "explain" Kerry's unwarranted statements while the rest of the Democratic Heavy Weight candidates didn't hesitate to condemn his statement and distance themselves.  Where's the unity?
> 
> The fact that Kerry waited so long to apologize is a clear indication that his "apology" was (most likely) drawn out of him through pressure from his democrat buddies.  any apology is hardly sincere when it has to be forced out of you.




The desperate Party-in-power-by-God had no problem manufacturing anything they could mine out of a statement by someone who isn't even running for office. If the Dems had more balls, they would have countered with some Ann Coulter quotes about those in the military, but then fear-and-smear-for-Jesus is the standard theme of the Republican Party. 

Kerry shouldn't have apologized at all - but then if the man can't figure out how to tell a joke, he shouldn't have said anything at all. But shoot, maybe that's why Bush's ratings are so deep in the toilet - remember that dinner with the slide show of him looking all over the Oval Office for the WMD's that he couldn't find. .. while all our Republican-loved heroic forces were risking their lives in Iraq cuz the Prez was sure they had WMD's? 

No apology there. . .but shoot, even if it came out of Bush's mouth, a Republican would claim Bill Clinton overdubbed the real speech.


----------



## Decker (Nov 2, 2006)

dg806 said:


> One thing is clear, even Kerry knew he screwed up. First he said he would apoligize to no one. Then he issued a formal apology. Now he has cancelled *ALL* remaining appearences for others running for office because he doesn't want them to be "Caught up" in all his mess.


I made a mistake in isolating the one sentence uttered by Kerry: if you work hard and become smart you stay out of Iraq.

Let's stop pretending that Kerry set out to insult the military. That's utter nonsense and pathetic rightwing propaganda. "Look at that sore loser elitest putting down our brave warriors!" Straw arguments resulting in contrived conviction. That's the rightwing way.

Any, and I mean any, balanced mind looking at that utterance, in its context, would conclude that Kerry was referring to Bush and calling Bush "stupid."  

But because of the rightwing media blowhards framing the joke as a swipe at our soldiers, Kerry thought the responsible thing to do would be to apologize.

Think we'll ever hear an apology from Bush for his latest statements about democrats and the Iraq debacle:

"their (democrats) approach comes down to this: the terrorists win and America loses."

Tell me, which is worse, Kerry's obvious joke or Bush's pathetic slander?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Decker said:


> I made a mistake in isolating the one sentence uttered by Kerry: if you work hard and become smart you stay out of Iraq.
> 
> Let's stop pretending that Kerry set out to insult the military. That's utter nonsense and pathetic rightwing propaganda. "Look at that sore loser elitest putting down our brave warriors!" Straw arguments resulting in contrived conviction. That's the rightwing way.
> 
> ...




They can't stop pretending - it's all they've got to run on this year. When Bush has to go on Rush Limbaugh to mine for con-servative votes, that should be on the front page of the newspapers. I was expecting to hear the Decider and Rush mimic someone on Parkinson's together. . .

Seems like the overwhelming number of people in this country for over a year now have wanted Bush to apologize for being President.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> You can't get much more local than such gems as the Terri Schiavo special session of Congress. . .or the loss of good jobs. . .or the price of gasoline. . .


You make about as good a case as BigDyl.... only you use more words.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You make about as good a case as BigDyl.... only you use more words.



Ah...I'd accuse you of being an illegal immigrant - except most of them know more about what goes on in this country than "con-servative" Americans.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

bamagirl said:


> I just saw this on the TV yesterday. Is  Kerry  the best they have to offer?




Uh....for what? He isn't running for anything. Of course, Republicans like to believe they are supposed to pick the candidates for the other parties, too.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

bamagirl said:


> I was under the impression he would be running for president again.




Republicans have pre-selected him and Hillary as candidates for the other party. They can't figure out who to run themselves at this point - McCain just kinda shot himself in the ass the other day when he poked a little fun at veterans who have lost limbs in service. . .while campaigning for the opponent of an Iraqi war veteran who lost both legs.  

But heck - no apology needed. People kinda expect con-servatives to say things like that on a daily basis.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Ah...I'd accuse you of being an illegal immigrant - except most of them know more about what goes on in this country than "con-servative" Americans.



Most of them can't even speak English.  But hey, if it fits into your fantasy world, go for it.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

bamagirl said:


> I was under the impression he would be running for president again.


You'll have to excuse kbm8795 (is it just me or does that name sound like an old soviet submarine designator?)

Anyhow, he's still pissed about losing the elections.  He's pissed at God for being God.  And he'd support the anitchrist for president so long as he ran as a Democrat.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You'll have to excuse kbm8795 (is it just me or does that name sound like an old soviet submarine designator?)
> 
> Anyhow, he's still pissed about losing the elections.  He's pissed at God for being God.  And he'd support the anitchrist for president so long as he ran as a Democrat.



Plus, he's also pissed that reality isn't playing fair.  So he took his ball and went home.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> That kool-aid-induced theory only works if you believe Congressman Foley wasn't drinkin' some alcohol and dropping by the page dorm a few years ago, that Congressman Kolbe wasn't planning a little page-boy camping trip a few years ago. . .and no other Republican congressperson knew anything about it. Or that Congressman Sherwood wasn't slappin' around and choking his mistress, Congressman Shimkus (head of the page committee), with his gay chief of staff and gay spokesmodel, was completely in the dark for his entire tenure of Congress. Exactly when did the pedophile-enabling, woman-beating Republicans decide to do what is "right" beyond overlooking the matter and pretending to shake a finger into Foley's face?
> The RNC encouraged Foley to run again, even though they knew what was goin' on. . .and by all accounts - except for the claims of faux-shocked Republican congressmen who have their butts on the line over this, Foley decided to resign himself.



Tsk  tsk  tsk   - Trying to portray accusations as thought they were facts is not the way to win intelligent arguments.  If any of these cases had any merit the offenders would have been hung in the public square.  Either by the Republicans, the Democrats or the media.  Funny, none of that has happened.  Oh, that's right, with you Dems it doesn't matter that the accusation has no merit.  The only thing that matters is how serious the charges are.  Damn, I keep forgetting that part.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Tsk  tsk  tsk   - Trying to portray accusations as thought they were facts is not the way to win intelligent arguments.  If any of these cases had any merit the offenders would have been hung in the public square.  Either by the Republicans, the Democrats or the media.  Funny, none of that has happened.  Oh, that's right, with you Dems it doesn't matter that the accusation has no merit.  The only thing that matters is how serious the charges are.  Damn, I keep forgetting that part.



If they had any merit, they would be under investigation, which is exactly what is happening now. Including the behavior of Congressman Kolbe, and at least one Washington pundit claims there will be another congressman named soon, this time in a case involving a female page. Again, the Republican leadership didn't do what was "right" - Kolbe was chairman of the page board during the time Foley was reportedly trying to visit the dorm - which was substantiated by the clerk on duty. Seems like who is gay and who isn't ain't a big secret on Capitol Hill - it's just kept from the public. . . Of course, Foley resigned because. . .? And Kolbe chose not to run again for office because? And Cunningham. .. oh, he's already been convicted this year. And wasn't it Congressman Schrock who suddenly pulled out of his re-election campaign two years ago because his voice was caught soliciting on a gay phone personals network in Washington? Sherwood settled his case out of court with the mistress, but there is another New York congressman whose wife called 911 last Christmas claiming her husband was assaulting her - and his face had a few finger scratches. . .meanwhile, how is that Congressman Gibby doing out there in Nevada? Who would ever think that people who bully in the halls of Congress would act like a bully in person?  
As for Shimkus' gay chief of staff, that appears to be on tape - and there are press records about the orientation of his spokesmodel. Yet Shimkus claims he knows nothing about gays. . . Of course, there are the gay staffers working for Hastert, and then there is the recently-outed Senator Larry Craig, who reportedly liked to visit Union Station bathrooms in D.C.
Now I'll grant ya, Craig denies it - and he's a married man. He got married suddenly right after the last congressional page scandal involving Studds and Crane - after calling a press conference out of nowhere to deny he ever did anything like that, even though no one was accusing him. He chalked it all up to "how people talk if you are a single man". . .


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Most of them can't even speak English.  But hey, if it fits into your fantasy world, go for it.




And that makes their ability to process knowledge above the level of most lazy con-servatives even more profound.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You'll have to excuse kbm8795 (is it just me or does that name sound like an old soviet submarine designator?)
> 
> *Aww...you really do your country such a patriotic service by such an impressive exchange of ideas.*
> 
> Anyhow, he's still pissed about losing the elections.  He's pissed at God for being God.  And he'd support the anitchrist for president so long as he ran as a Democrat.



 I'm not worried about that at all. The Republican televangelista cabal and their "born-again" President Bush already have the anti-christ title covered. 

Why. . .there it is. . .a breaking news report that the head of the National Association of Evangelicals is now being accused of having a three year paid relationship with a gay male hooker. . . Those con-servatives sure have a loving God.  And who would even think that the dude has a weekly phone chat with President Bush - - our moral and spiritual leader who. . .shucks, has never explained what Jeff Gannon was doin' in the White House so many times after hours. . .

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5112770,00.html


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> And that makes their ability to process knowledge above the level of most lazy con-servatives even more profound.



Only in your, self-flogging, fantasy world.  

You're so old, so bitter, and so far from reality.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Only in your, self-flogging, fantasy world.
> 
> *That thought must have given you a hard-on.*
> 
> You're so old, so bitter, and so far from reality.



 Still into projecting, aren't ya?  Well, one good thing about bein' con-servative is that they just never change - they just run around screamin' about how unfair life is if they can't control everything. . .and everyone. You should just replace that cracked mirror.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> I'm not worried about that at all. The Republican televangelista cabal and their "born-again" President Bush already have the anti-christ title covered.
> 
> Why. . .there it is. . .a breaking news report that the head of the National Association of Evangelicals is now being *accused* of having a three year paid relationship with a gay male hooker. . . Those con-servatives sure have a loving God.  And who would even think that the dude has a weekly phone chat with President Bush - - our moral and spiritual leader who. . .shucks, has never explained what Jeff Gannon was doin' in the White House so many times after hours. . .
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5112770,00.html


You know... for a card-carrying ACLU liberal like yourself you'd think the whole concept of "innocent till proven guilty" might actually mean something to you.  No.... I guess that only applies to the worst of criminals and democrats in office.  (Are those terms synonymous?)

Your condescending tone and insults only serve to further illustrate how remedial and juvenile your arguments are and ever will be.  It's sad that despite your apparent education you still remain such so immature.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Still into projecting, aren't ya?  Well, one good thing about bein' con-servative is that they just never change - they just run around screamin' about how unfair life is if they can't control everything. . .and everyone. You should just replace that cracked mirror.



Bwhahahaha.  Just another example that your time in reality is over.  It's the Dems that are always crying about how they were deceived and that they don't think that life is fair.  

Being old is a state of mind.  Your words, and flight from reality, show just how old you are.  As for bitter, you a 50-something gay man who spends his time trolling on dating board and any form (even on a bodybuilding forum) just to find self worth.  Perhaps if you eased up a bit on the bitter and get back in touch with reality, it would be easier for you to find a date that didn't require money up front?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You know... for a card-carrying ACLU liberal like yourself you'd think the whole concept of "innocent till proven guilty" might actually mean something to you.  No.... I guess that only applies to the worst of criminals and democrats in office.  (Are those terms synonymous?)
> 
> *I must have missed that part of the Patriot Act which enables an online con-servative shill to search through my wallet for membership cards. . . But as a con-servative, I would think you'd appreciate the concept of innuendo and partial fact-finding, given that is so much part and parcel of right wing thought. *
> 
> Your condescending tone and insults only serve to further illustrate how remedial and juvenile your arguments are and ever will be.  It's sad that despite your apparent education you still remain such so immature.



 Well, that certainly added knowledge to the discussion of the thread topic.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Bwhahahaha.  Just another example that your time in reality is over.  It's the Dems that are always crying about how they were deceived and that they don't think that life is fair.
> 
> *I haven't seen any tears. But maybe you can enlighten us more about the President's official state visit to the Rush Limbaugh Show. *
> 
> Being old is a state of mind.  Your words, and flight from reality, show just how old you are.  As for bitter, you a 50-something gay man who spends his time trolling on dating board and any form (even on a bodybuilding forum) just to find self worth.  Perhaps if you eased up a bit on the bitter and get back in touch with reality, it would be easier for you to find a date that didn't require money up front?



Oooooo....well, there's another contribution to meaningful discourse. Well heck. .. if you are a con-servative and have no information to add to a discussion, try to get personal. I'll pass this along to the eight other people who use this nickname. 

Now maybe you could figure out which state of mind requires you to troll around discussion forums on the Internet trying to vindicate yourself from being burned in an intelligent conversation by changing the subject.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Oooooo....well, there's another contribution to meaningful discourse. Well heck. .. if you are a con-servative and have no information to add to a discussion, try to get personal. I'll pass this along to the eight other people who use this nickname.
> 
> Now maybe you could figure out which state of mind requires you to troll around discussion forums on the Internet trying to vindicate yourself from being burned in an intelligent conversation by changing the subject.



Who's changing the subject?  My point of contention is that you don't play well with reality.  That your sexual & political preferences are the points around which you life revolves and that has impaired your ability to deal with the real world.  You're a fruit in every conceivable way. 

As for Kerry, it's simple.  He's an ineffective speaker who shoved his foot into his mouth.  He apologized (as much as a politician will, any way) and he's been set aside by the Dems as a liability, which is fair enough.

But he makes great waffles.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Who would have thought there might be another opinion about the events surrounding the Kerry comments?

Keith Olbermann has a decidedly different point of view:

_On the 22nd of May, 1856, as the deteriorating American political system veered towards the edge of the cliff, Congressman Preston Brooks of South Carolina, shuffled into the Senate of this nation, his leg stiff from an old dueling injury, supported by a cane. And he looked for the familiar figure of the prominent Senator from Massachusetts, Charles Sumner.

Brooks found Sumner at his desk, mailing out copies of a speech he had delivered three days earlier ??? a speech against slavery.

The Congressman matter-of-factly raised his walking stick in mid-air, and smashed its metal point, across the Senator's head.

Congressman Brooks hit his victim repeatedly. Senator Sumner somehow got to his feet and tried to flee. Brooks chased him, and delivered untold blows to Sumner's head. Even though Sumner lay unconscious and bleeding, on the Senate floor, Brooks finally stopped beating him, only because his cane finally broke.

Others will cite John Brown's attack on the arsenal at Harper's Ferry as the exact point after which the Civil War became inevitable.

In point of fact, it might have been the moment ??? not when Brooks broke his cane over the prostrate body of Senator Sumner - but when voters in Brooks's district started sending him new canes.

Tonight, we almost wonder to whom President Bush will send the next new cane.

There is tonight no political division in this country that he and his party will not exploit, nor have not exploited; no anxiety that he and his party will not inflame.

There is no line this President has not crossed ??? nor will not cross ??? to keep one political party, in power.

He has spread any and every fear among us, in a desperate effort to avoid that which he most fears ??? some check, some balance against what has become not an imperial, but a unilateral presidency.

And now it is evident that it no longer matters to him, whether that effort to avoid the judgment of the people, is subtle and nuanced ??? or laughably transparent.

Senator John Kerry called him out Monday._

Video at: 

http://www.crooksandliars.com/2006/...t-cross-to-keep-one-political-party-in-power/


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Who's changing the subject?  My point of contention is that you don't play well with reality.  That your sexual & political preferences are the points around which you life revolves and that has impaired your ability to deal with the real world.  You're a fruit in every conceivable way.
> 
> *Nonsense. You are openly hostile to any idea that doesn't originate in your own willfully limited mind. Expecting everyone else to adhere to your own narrow definition of reality isn't exactly expressing an opinion - it isn't grounded on anything to be elevated to that level. Your over-interest in projected 'sexual" and "political" preferences of others in an online discussion forum are more telling about yourself than anything else. While they have no relevance to the thread topic, they are still necessary for you to post anyway. Of course, there's nothing "fruity" about that.  *
> 
> ...



And here I thought "con-servatives" loved the idea of "staying the course." Oops...I forgot...the Prez says now that he never used that phrase.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> And here I thought "con-servatives" loved the idea of "staying the course." Oops...I forgot...the Prez says now that he never used that phrase.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Nonsense. You are openly hostile to any idea that doesn't originate in your own willfully limited mind. Expecting everyone else to adhere to your own narrow definition of reality isn't exactly expressing an opinion - it isn't grounded on anything to be elevated to that level. Your over-interest in projected 'sexual" and "political" preferences of others in an online discussion forum are more telling about yourself than anything else. While they have no relevance to the thread topic, they are still necessary for you to post anyway. Of course, there's nothing "fruity" about that.



Blah, blah, blah.  There's no amount of words that's going to change the fact that, as least mentally, you've aged badly.  If it wasn't for the Internet, you'd be sitting on a porch mumbling to yourself and telling the kids to get off your lawn.  You're only 50, and your already this bad.  The rest of your life will be less kind, no doubt.




kbm8795 said:


> He might be an ineffective speaker if he was invited to your home. . .but then pretty much everyone would be, don't you think? Since he's been invited to any number of institutions and organizational meetings for public speaking engagements around the country, it's rather ludicrous to dismiss him summarily as an "ineffective" speaker.



He only gets invited because he garnered some fame from his failed bid for presidency.  Which is funny, because he famous for failing.   Also, those venues are little more than a circle jerk for Democrats.  They don't really care who's speaking, just so long as they get it in the face.



kbm8795 said:


> I don't agree with his apology.. .it wasn't necessary.



So...you're saying that John Kerry was wrong?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


>


That's pretty much all you're going to get out of him.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


>




 I forgot - a con-servative can't waffle.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 2, 2006)

I know I ranted on this subjuect and even became a bit personal  yesterday, but WOW this thread has digressed.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

devildog88 said:


> I know I ranted on this subjuect and even became a bit personal yesterday, but WOW this thread has digressed.


Man, you're not kidding.  It started interesting but now it bores the shit out of me.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  There's no amount of words that's going to change the fact that, as least mentally, you've aged badly.  If it wasn't for the Internet, you'd be sitting on a porch mumbling to yourself and telling the kids to get off your lawn.  You're only 50, and your already this bad.  The rest of your life will be less kind, no doubt.
> 
> *Another intelligent contribution. Ahh...what is that saying about the thing is the last refuge of scoundrels? Damn. . .I forget. Try to engage some other time when you have something of interest to contribute in a thread...*
> 
> ...



I'll find you a reading comprehension class....with immigrants.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> I forgot - a con-servative can't waffle.


I can if they're Belgium.  Made from scratch.

Those pre-boxed waffles and frozen eggo thingies never tasted quite right.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Man, you're not kidding.  It started interesting but now it bores the shit out of me.




kbm's mindless drivel has a way of doing that to people.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Man, you're not kidding.  It started interesting but now it bores the shit out of me.



Well, of course it is boring. Other opinions aren't exactly stimulating to con-servatives, are they? Hmm...perhaps we should review the contributions made to the topic since I started posting on this thread. . .


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Well, of course it is boring. Other opinions aren't exactly stimulating to con-servatives, are they? Hmm...perhaps we should review the contributions made to the topic since I started posting on this thread. . .


Yea.. you just have a knack for bringing out the best in things, dontcha


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

dg806 said:


> One thing is clear, even Kerry knew he screwed up. First he said he would apoligize to no one. Then he issued a formal apology. Now he has cancelled *ALL* remaining appearences for others running for office because he doesn't want them to be "Caught up" in all his mess.


And my brother dg ya know the Dem's are screwed anyway if they had to pull this loser off the bench to campain.  Seriously, why would the liberals use Kerry unless they had no choice?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I can if they're Belgium.  Made from scratch.
> 
> Those pre-boxed waffles and frozen eggo thingies never tasted quite right.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Yea.. you just have a knack for bringing out the best in things, dontcha


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> kbm's mindless drivel has a way of doing that to people.




True story. Now if I would only act like the rubber stampin' faux con-servative "patriots" who can wave the flag and repeat Republican talking points, there wouldn't be nothin' mindless at all. . .


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> kbm's mindless drivel has a way of doing that to people.


 
I have said it before, kbm is the most biased person I have ever "met."


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I have said it before, kbm is the most biased person I have ever "met."



That is probably true, but that doesn't mean some of his points are legitimate. 

Ok ok conservatives, don???t get your panties in a wad, I said "some".


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I have said it before, kbm is the most biased person I have ever "met."



But don't you generally consider anything that isn't a con-servative rubber stamp "biased"?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> But don't you generally consider anything that isn't a con-servative rubber stamp "biased"?


 
Yeah, you are right. I just left the Republican party ofter 20 years...I am totally closed-minded.

You are the most closed-minded person I know. I don't really even mean that as an insult.. it is just reality.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That is probably true, but that doesn't mean some of his points are legitimate.
> 
> Ok ok conservatives, don???t get your panties in a wad, I said "some".


 
I didn't mean it as a put-down. He is just is sooooo biased. 

Decker makes me think.
KBM makes me want to shave my head with a cheese grater.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper I thought you meant you wanted to shave your head and become a skinhead and hate all that arent white.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh only a joke!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

KBM comes across as preachy, but Decker definitely has his shit together.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Yeah, you are right. I just left the Republican party ofter 20 years...I am totally closed-minded.
> 
> You are the most closed-minded person I know. I don't really even mean that as an insult.. it is just reality.




It's just your reality - not mine. And if presenting different information in the same style con-servatives use is bothersome, it shouldn't have taken 20 years to leave the Republican party. . .you would have left during the first fear-and-smear campaign.

It is one of the amazing things about the rare times I participate on this discussion board. People can present all kinds of cliches as "opinion" and open up a thread about a national topic - but when a different point of view is presented along with some information and some examples, it makes too many heads hurt. It has to be presented politely, because con-servatives are the only ones allowed to sink to simple namecalling, deflecting, or personal statements in the discussion. And then whoever dares present another viewpoint around here is automatically "the most biased person." So basically the point of introducing threads into this chat is nothing more than providing a place for con-servatives to whine - unless Decker *politely* makes a few points that might make someone "think." 

Frankly, I'm surprised it doesn't hurt a lot of people's heads around here to "think". . .perhaps if I saw you posting this same kind of statement every time someone said "the liberals bla bla bla" that opinion would carry more credibility. But unless I've missed something around here, I don't see you posting that kind of observation. So when someone peppers their own posts with "con-servatives bla bla bla" they are the most biased person you've ever met. 

I posted a link to remarks Keith Olbermann made about the Kerry affair - not a single person responded. Those weren't my words, and they didn't necessarily represent my "bias." But they weren't the con-servative rubber stamp talking point, so they were irrelevant.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> KBM comes across as preachy, but Decker definitely has his shit together.




hehehe...I like preachy. It gives the wingnuts a chance to look into the mirror. I just take it a few steps farther and present some examples.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> It's just your reality - not mine. And if presenting different information in the same style con-servatives use is bothersome, it shouldn't have taken 20 years to leave the Republican party. . .you would have left during the first fear-and-smear campaign.
> 
> It is one of the amazing things about the rare times I participate on this discussion board. People can present all kinds of cliches as "opinion" and open up a thread about a national topic - but when a different point of view is presented along with some information and some examples, it makes too many heads hurt. It has to be presented politely, because con-servatives are the only ones allowed to sink to simple namecalling, deflecting, or personal statements in the discussion. And then whoever dares present another viewpoint around here is automatically "the most biased person." So basically the point of introducing threads into this chat is nothing more than providing a place for con-servatives to whine - unless Decker *politely* makes a few points that might make someone "think."
> 
> ...




I can name 10 liberials off the top of my head that post often in OC, so that is nonsence.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll have to look for all of their "con-servatives bla bla bla" statements.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Ok ok conservatives, don???t get your panties in a wad, I said "some".



Even you have to be careful not to offend con-servatives.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Even you have to be careful not to offend con-servatives.



I don't really care. I have liberal friends here and I have conservative friends here. Both are equally full of shit when it comes to matters of politics, and I take great delight in pointing that out when threads like this come along. 

I'll admit that the only time I ever got truly pissed was at Pepper during the Rush Limbaugh thread. I almost blew a fuse over how people were actually defending that guy after all of the horseshit he spewed over the airwaves in regard to drug offenders. Then he begs the judge like the little bitch that he is to cut a deal. But damn near every conservative here defended their hero, Rush, even on his second offence. 

Oh yeah, I was pretty pissed during the Foley thread too. Conservatives were more outraged over some stupid shit Kerry said than the fact that they had known sex offenders in their organization, and their party kept it a secret for as long as they did. I think the republican???s priorities are fucked up right now.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I don't really care. I have liberal friends here and I have conservative friends here. Both are equally full of shit when it comes to matters of politics.
> .




Then again arent politics full of shit in the first place....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> True Story!
> 
> Lewis Black said:
> "The republicians come up with a shitty idea, and the democrats say, lets make it shittier."


A conservative is a man who sits and thinks, mostly sits.  Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> It's just your reality - not mine. And if presenting different information in the same style con-servatives use is bothersome, it shouldn't have taken 20 years to leave the Republican party. . .you would have left during the first fear-and-smear campaign.
> 
> It is one of the amazing things about the rare times I participate on this discussion board. People can present all kinds of cliches as "opinion" and open up a thread about a national topic - but when a different point of view is presented along with some information and some examples, it makes too many heads hurt. It has to be presented politely, because con-servatives are the only ones allowed to sink to simple namecalling, deflecting, or personal statements in the discussion. And then whoever dares present another viewpoint around here is automatically "the most biased person." So basically the point of introducing threads into this chat is nothing more than providing a place for con-servatives to whine - unless Decker *politely* makes a few points that might make someone "think."
> 
> ...


 
Could someone post a Cliffs Notes version of this for me?


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Could someone post a Cliffs Notes version of this for me?



No wonder it took you 20 years to leave the Republican Party.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> No wonder it took you 20 years to leave the Republican Party.


 
You are just an ass. You are not sucking me into a Foreman-like pissing contest.

I hope you find happiness at some point, you are a bitter, bitter man.


----------



## brogers (Nov 2, 2006)

I still can't understand how anyone can buy his "I botched the joke" excuse.

Was he trying to say George Bush wasn't educated, didn't study hard, didn't go to college etc?  Bush has a Masters from Harvard and had better grades at Yale than Kerry did.  Good joke.  The only joke is the one he's playing on the people that believe that ridiculous excuse.


----------



## brogers (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> You are just an ass. You are not sucking me into a Foreman-like pissing contest.
> 
> I hope you find happiness at some point, you are a bitter, bitter man.


 
He can't find happiness with those evil heterosexual Christians oppressing him


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate politics, it just brings out the worst in people.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> You are just an ass. You are not sucking me into a Foreman-like pissing contest.
> 
> I hope you find happiness at some point, you are a bitter, bitter man.



And you are amazing at passing judgement on others when you find yourself too lazy to read four paragraphs.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

brogers said:


> He can't find happiness with those evil heterosexual Christians oppressing him



From the look of the news tonight, it appears that it is the evil "Christians" oppressing themselves. . .


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hate politics, it just brings out the worst in people.


 

No one is reasonable anymore. 

No one wants to make an arguement anymore, they just want to sling barbs at each other.

So, there is nothing but noise, no true debate.

It's sad.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Could someone post a Cliffs Notes version of this for me?


Sure: I'm old, I'm bitter, and my only enjoyment is spouting out closed-minded crap while accusing others of being close-minded.

This is pretty much what all of his posts boil down to.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hate politics, it just brings out the worst in people.




It doesn't have to at all, but then one of the most practiced con-servative tactics is to deflect from an issue - preferably into the personal - if they can't actually discuss the situation. 

But at least this is rather comical: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yeUYBIbGU&eurl=


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> And you are amazing at passing judgement on others when you find yourself too lazy to read four paragraphs.


 
Oh, I am not too lazy to read it. I just read about eight different blogs.

I am just not investing the time to read *your* post. You don't make arguements, you do nothing but insult. You don't try to convince, you try to irratate.

You also have an annoying habit of blending everybody posting into one person. So someone honestly trying to debate you gets treated like the troll who is just trying to irratate you.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sure: I'm old, I'm bitter, and my only enjoyment is spouting out closed-minded crap while accusing others of being close-minded.
> 
> This is pretty much what all of his posts boil down to.



I must have missed all your posts where you made thoughtful contributions to the topic and pondered the other information and examples other members of the community posted here.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> con-servative


Case in point. You seem to want us to debate you, but you constantly call us "con-servatives." Which, while horribly lame, is clearly an attempt at being deragatory.

In other words, if refered to homosexuals as "fucking homo's" everytime I referenced them, it really wouldn't matter *what* I was saying, you'd be irratated.

In the Internet world, that is called "trolling."


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> I must have missed all your posts where you made thoughtful contributions to the topic and pondered the other information and examples other members of the community posted here.




What's the point?  The topic of what Kerry said is a non-issue.  He, as a famous person, said something rude and insensitive, he was rebuked by many, and punished by his own organization. Case closed.

Is he the only politician (of any party) to say such a thing? No.  Was he the first? No.  Will he be the last?  Again, no.

What's the big deal?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

I have seen the clip many times now and I really don't think he intended his remarks to be taken the way they were. But that is politics today, it's all sound bites. 

Does he deserve all of the shit he is getting? No. 

However, seeing a liberal skewered by political correctness is somewhat funny.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hate politics, it just brings out the worst in people.



Isn't that the damn truth? That and religion. And I will admit that I am to blame on both accounts. Most people feel like their belief is the correct one and feel very diligent toward it. No matter if my conservative beliefs piss off liberals, or liberals piss me off, that is what makes this country the best in the world IMO. (Nothing against any of you from other countries)


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I have seen the clip many times now and I really don't think he intended his remarks to be taken the way they were. But that is politics today, it's all sound bites.
> 
> * Does he deserve all of the shit he is getting? No. *
> 
> However, seeing a liberal skewered by political correctness is somewhat funny.


I just slit my wrists!

What happened to the Salt in the old Pepper of old???????????????

Did you just start smoking weed or something cause you are a changed man.....no weed is too weak for the Pepper that was...you've been dropping LSD haven't you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Oh, I am not too lazy to read it. I just read about eight different blogs.
> 
> I am just not investing the time to read *your* post. You don't make arguements, you do nothing but insult. You don't try to convince, you try to irratate.
> 
> ...




Exactly what is your idea of being convinced? You don't look at other examples, don't consider other opinions, hate looking at the words of another public broadcaster about the Kerry situation, even though I posted it in his own words - not mine. So what exactly is required to "convince" you of something you have no intention of considering in the first place?

That annoying habit you are refering to is in response to those who seem to use it regularly around here without a peep from you. So let's see - don't offer an opinion the con-servatives don't like, and don't offer any information that might indicate there are other viewpoints out there. And if they do, get personal as quickly as possible and ignore any of the statements made in the post. If the con-servatives are interested in "debating" an issue, they are the only ones allowed to insult or engage in namecalling. . .and they decide when the thread is turned into discussions of the personality of the messenger instead of the content of the messages, even when the message is produced by someone else.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Manic made me actually "laugh out loud."

I say LOL all the time, but I actually did LOL. I didn't ROTFLOL though.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I didn't mean it as a put-down. He is just is sooooo biased.
> 
> Decker makes me think.
> KBM makes me want to shave my head with a cheese grater.



Yeah where's Decker when you need him. He'd pull some random fact out of nowhere then put a critical thinking question behind it.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Case in point. You seem to want us to debate you, but you constantly call us "con-servatives." Which, while horribly lame, is clearly an attempt at being deragatory.
> 
> *And how is the term "liberals" used around here?*
> 
> ...



Who cares how you refer to them? I doubt any of them are too concerned about your opinion. If you refered to me that way, I'm sure you'd be pleased to be thought of as nothing more than a "fucking breeder." 

Double standards just don't fly with me. Blanket statements about the "liberals" and the "Democrats" fly around here with ease, usually with derision attached, and you don't post a word.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Most people feel like their belief is the correct one and feel very diligent toward it.



Little do they know that my ideas are the correct ones.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

I just defended Kerry you pompous wind-bag.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I just defended Kerry you pompous wind-bag.



Yes, but you didn't agree to disagree with him.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What's the point?  The topic of what Kerry said is a non-issue.  He, as a famous person, said something rude and insensitive, he was rebuked by many, and punished by his own organization. Case closed.
> 
> Is he the only politician (of any party) to say such a thing? No.  Was he the first? No.  Will he be the last?  Again, no.
> 
> What's the big deal?



I don't believe he said anything rude and insensitive. Particularly concerning American troops. And certainly not on the level in which conservatives responded, particularly when they were moot when the President did his little standup routine pretending to look for WMDs in the Oval Office and Ann Coulter repeatedly has published remarks about the level of education of our troops in the field. Both are famous people - one is the President of the United States. I haven't seen anything convincing me that it was worth the airtime.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

I kinda wanna defend kbm jsut b/c noone else is...


but I ahve completely lsot this thread


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Yeah where's Decker when you need him. He'd pull some random fact out of nowhere then put a critical thinking question behind it.


Decker's the man!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yes, but you didn't agree to disagree with him.


 
I think what I left out was my total acceptance and, in fact, promotion of the homosexual lifestyle and political agenda. Anything short of that and I am a close-minded con-servative.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I just defended Kerry you pompous wind-bag.



I wasn't asking you to defend him or even to agree with him. Seems like all I asked was to consider the context of other information about the situation. And that flew right on by. . .

Olbermann actually made some sense - maybe not completely in my book, but some sense. And why be so sensitive about looking at other viewpoints in a discussion? I didn't write his opinion.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 2, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> Ann Coulter



MMmmmmmm!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Why doesn't Congressman Foley use a bookmark?
































































He likes to bend his pages over!


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I think what I left out was my total acceptance and, in fact, promotion of the homosexual lifestyle and political agenda. Anything short of that and I am a close-minded con-servative.



Naw. . .you just skipped over every example and every link and then pretended that you had something to post about the subject.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He likes to bend his pages over!



Join the club.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Case in point. You seem to want us to debate you, but you constantly call us "con-servatives." Which, while horribly lame, is clearly an attempt at being deragatory.
> 
> In other words, if refered to homosexuals as "fucking homo's" everytime I referenced them, it really wouldn't matter *what* I was saying, you'd be irratated.
> 
> In the Internet world, that is called "trolling."




 There are a few peeps that go that way here.  Be nice to see some of the older debaters in here.  Used to be we could actually have a lengthy debat on an issue with no one acting like an ass ...  doesn't happen here much anymore.  

LOL ... someone chased me around for several posts calling me a closet Democat for expressing my thoughts on bi-partisan politics ... it was a train-wreck.  He was insulting, rude, and absent of sources or anything resembling reality based content in his posts.  He would actually take things I didn't say, atribute them to me then hack me for it.  

We used to get into some interesting convo's where people used facts instead of insults and accepted it when the truth showed them on the wrong side of an issue.  This factles collection of insults that people like this throw out now take all the fun out of debating people  

 We all know Herman Munster was trying to insult Bush and use his Iraq situation as an example as what happens when you don't apply your self in school ... your plans fail and you get stuck like Bush has done in Iraq.  Kerry is so far removed from the real world that he had no clue how his "joke" would sound to people who work for a living so his poorly written attempt at humor shot him in the ass.  Now maybe Herman will fade back out of politics so we can look at someone else from the Democrat's side of our messed up two party system.

I like to see the line up for both sides ...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

God damn, no1 ever laughs at that joke but me.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Did someone say Ann Coulter?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

The lib's wanna get her for voting in the wrong precinct ... a felony in Florida.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

She looks horrible in that pic.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The lib's wanna get her for voting in the wrong precinct ... a felony in Florida.



She deserves it. Epitome of bitch IMHO


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

glad this thread has finally turned back into something I can comment on


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> She looks horrible in that pic.


 

Yeah, not a great photo. She's a bit skinny. 

On the binary scale though, she's clearly a "1"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> She looks horrible in that pic.


Yeah but I'd still bone 'er.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you ready to admit the NFC East is the most overrated divison in football?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

One day, bonecrusher and I are going to have to have it out about that damn Stealer's avatar.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Are you ready to admit the NFC East is the most overrated divison in football?



Fine, but your seahawks arent doing much better  



The Redskins defensive collapse has killed me. After last week's loss, I atleast figured we were playing for a draft pick at this point.

Oh. Wait. Daniel Fucking Snyder traded it away for a backup LB that hasn't made an impact anywhere but ticket prices.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Are you ready to admit the NFC East is the most overrated divison in football?



It would have to be, the Giants are leading and are clearly a 1st round exit.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually the Seahawks are still in first....


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Seriously Pepper, fuck the Steelers.


Funny how all our teams suck now.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Actually the Seahawks are still in first....



Not 14-2 material anymore, or w/e your record is. I was looking for a comeback, don't judge me.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

haha......well to help you out the seahawks are in a pretty weak division. Seahawks are hurt right now, but they will be there in the end.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Actually the Seahawks are still in first....


 
Yep. Injuries are a problem but honestly, the OL and DBs have sucked and have not been injured.

I think Seattle wins the West and could beat the WC team they play but will be beat down by one of the big dogs in the 2nd round.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Yep. Injuries are a problem but honestly, the OL and DBs have sucked and have not been injured.
> 
> I think Seattle wins the West and could beat the WC team they play but will be beat down by one of the big dogs in the 2nd round.



I always said Hutchison was gonna be a bigger loss than everyone expected.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

The great part about the NFC is that they automatically get 2nd place, which is  about 3 places higher than what they deserve.  

I keed, I keed.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> One day, bonecrusher and I are going to have to have it out about that damn Stealer's avatar.


Ya gotta love a winning team ...  ... I mean who would wanna be 2/5


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Well hope about my Michigan Wolverines huh 


Bout time you guys started to believe my hype.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Yep. Injuries are a problem but honestly, the OL and DBs have sucked and have not been injured.
> 
> I think Seattle wins the West and could beat the WC team they play but will be beat down by one of the big dogs in the 2nd round.



Well with the Rams playing well and some players hurt for the Seahawks they might be in trouble. I am a Rams fan, but from the past few years they have been rough. However with a new head coach they are alot better. Dont count the Rams out yet.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow Miami is really sucking.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Are you ready to admit the NFC East is the most overrated divison in football?


I will.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Wow Miami is really sucking.



A ton of people picked them in the Super Bowl.  I was certianly worrid about them in the East, luckily they do what they do every year, finish off the season with 6 straight wins and start the next season 1-7 after being over-hyped in the preseason.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Wow Miami is really sucking.


And they were picked to win the Super Bowl by a few people this year....what a joke!!!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Not just the Dolphins. I cant think of a good Florida team rihgt now. FSU and the U btoh suck. Dolphins and the Heat are getting blown out. The Marlins ALMOST made the playoffs. The panthers are a joke. Am I forgetting one?

Bout time another state felt how us Washingtonians usually feel.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah but the Heat will be there at the end. But right now all teams from Miami definitly do suck!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah but the Heat will be there at the end. But right now all teams from Miami definitly do suck!



You like how I even included hockey.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Manic made me actually "laugh out loud."
> 
> I say LOL all the time, but I actually did LOL. I didn't ROTFLOL though.


LSD has that effect...


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 3, 2006)

*Gooooooo EAGLES!!!*


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> *Gooooooo EAGLES!!!*






Mcnabb has certainly tailed off since the opening of the season.


...Atleast we've btoh lost 3 straight!


----------



## Decker (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words about me. I chose to participate in the IM forums b/c the quality of the people here is high and you guys don???t disappoint. Some of us differ in our values and choices and that???s great for debating. But I always have a high degree of respect for your character. If the measure of a man is judged by the company he keeps, then I???m doing pretty well.

Now to hell with all of you, Tuesday is ground zero and Monday will be political ranting at its best. 

Oh yeah, the Pack is 3-4 and playoff bound


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Decker said:


> Thank you all for your kind words about me.



We're not going to be picking out curtains together or anything, though.


----------



## Decker (Nov 3, 2006)

DOMS said:


> We're not going to be picking out curtains together or anything, though.


I knew it was too good to be true.  

All right, it's go time.

But since you mentioned it, I do like lace curtains.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Decker said:


> I knew it was too good to be true.
> 
> All right, it's go time.
> 
> But since you mentioned it, I do like lace curtains.


A lawyer...with a sense of humor?!  Is that even legal?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2006)

I notice that as soon as the talk turned to football and chicks, a certain someone took off. Hmmmm.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I notice that as soon as the talk turned to football and *chicks*, a certain someone took off. Hmmmm.



Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Dale?



I was involved in starting the football and chick talk, troll.



Decker said:


> Oh yeah, the Pack is 3-4 and playoff bound



That is the funniest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I notice that as soon as the talk turned to football and chicks, a certain someone took off. Hmmmm.


----------



## Decker (Nov 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> ...That is the funniest thing I have ever heard.


I aim to please. I'm just glad the Pack got a few losses out of the way to put to rest all that talk about "undefeated season" and "Superbowl Cakewalk." Here're some more gems:

Only Brett Favre can make that throw

Look at how much Brett loves the game

Brett embodies the spirit of the game--he plays it like a kid

I know there's more b/c John Madden can't stop himself whenever GB plays.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Favre has to be one of the msot loved players ever.

I just loved during the offseason when ever talk about TO's misbehavior came up, he'd say "If I was Brett Favre, you'd think it was funny"


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Favre has to be one of the msot loved players ever.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2006)

Decker said:


> I aim to please. I'm just glad the Pack got a few losses out of the way to put to rest all that talk about "undefeated season" and "Superbowl Cakewalk." Here're some more gems:
> 
> Only Brett Favre can make that throw
> 
> ...



If Favre was a chick, he would have a great personality.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


>


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


>


 
At least you hit me with that tomato. Favre couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> At least you hit me with that tomato. Favre couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.



Zing!


At least favre would fall out of the boat gracefully, I have Brunell to look forward too.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Zing!
> 
> 
> At least favre would fall out of the boat gracefully, I have Brunell to look forward too.


 
It would take Brunell about 10 minutes to finally hit the water.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I was involved in starting the football and chick talk, troll.


----------



## Focus (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=164535


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> It would take Brunell about 10 minutes to finally hit the water.



And he'd fumble on the way down.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

Focus said:


> http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=164535



securitypost.org is a good site.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Focus said:


> http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=164535



already posted


----------



## Decker (Nov 3, 2006)

There's more to Madden than just Brett Favre worship.

I still remember Madden's two main rules for any football game:

1. Never take points off the board, and
2. No pussy in the locker room

Some may disagree, but rules is rules.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 3, 2006)

Decker said:


> 2. No pussy in the locker room.




Even more reason to hate T.O.; that Monday night opener a couple of years ago with Nicolette Sheridan.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it jsut me or does Madden say the exact same thing every game.

Plus, his statements are always so general it kills me.


----------



## Focus (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> already posted



http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/r...?ArtNum=164535


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 3, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I notice that as soon as the talk turned to football and chicks, a certain someone took off. Hmmmm.


----------

